# HDR processing



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, does anyone here do any HDR processing. And I don't mean the over the top dreamy looking stuff. I want to do some, but am too poor to buy the "name brand" software packages that specialize in it. So I've been looking for free stuff. I found a tutorial that uses The Gimp and Luminance HDR. I messed around with it some last night and below is what I got.

Original image with some PP in iPhoto.









The HDR image with layers made in Luminance and combined in Gimp, no PP otherwise.









To me the HDR is kinda dark, and some detail is lost under the trees, but overall, I do like it better than the base image. It was created with 5 photos each 2/3 EV apart (that's what my camera can do automatically). I want to get some pointers and, know-how on using The Gimp, and other general ideas to hone my skill. Other pointers to free software or good tutorials is also welcome (I'm too broke to buy anything, and if I had the money, it'd get spent on a wide lens 1st.). The goal is to get some nice HDR shoots out of my train shoot on National Train Day on May 11th.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a HDR shot that I made. There are also a few threads that Donald posted discussing HDR. Mine was put together in PS but I'm sure GIMP has the same capability.

Basically, make adjustments to each photo before importing - in your case perhaps lightening the area under the tree using one of the many tools in GIMP - then use the software to blend them into one HDR image. That way the software will "see" the already adjusted images and do it's magic on those.

I use a kind of HDR fairly ofter - using layers. I'll make duplicate background layers (after cropping, leveling, etc) and adjust them individually before flattening. 

Play around with it. That's what the delete key is for. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a email today with a link to this free version of some software can't comment on it but your welcome to look it over StudioLine - Digital Photo Album with Image Editing and Sharing, Web Publishing - Overview Photo Basic


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's one of 'those' techniques I keep intending to try, but never get around to it - I discovered my camera can take the 3 shots at different exposures, but only on certain menu-settings apparently









At present, I'm using the 'Serif PhotoPlus X5' software, there's a free 'Starter Edition' or a 15-day trial of the full-version (I paid for the full version, it's miles cheaper than Photoshop and just as good :wink

I agree about the darker effect on the HDR photo, but the sky has turned out superb


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a free one there also Free Photo Editing Software – PhotoPlus Starter Edition from Serif again no comment


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmm, both free, but Windows only. I need something on the Mac. yustr, that was excellent. Could you write up a how-to on how you did it? The problem is I don't really know where to go once I have the bracketed shoots. And everything I look at shows how to use software XXXX to get it done, but nothing on the process, or how to do it before the one click software came to be.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Free Photo Editors for Macintosh - Top Picks
the ones listed above are pretty much what there is free for mac,I'am certain you knew that

Just had a thought if you had a student id you could get things at a reduced price from places like this Adobe CS Software - Software4Students
as I say just a thought


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some reviews here - some have Mac versions - read the comments below

Also this one gets mentioned a fair bit - has a free version & Pro (paid) version - not sure if freeware one watermarks or not, some do

PS - @yustr - nice work!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Couple more freebies Maymeal Software - Powerful and efficient desktop tools
this is more a painting program but might be fun for someone SpeedyPainter: A free lightweight painting application


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Even at student prices, that Adobe is high. I'd rather buy a couple of lenses. But there are a couple of the free apps I'll have to check out, thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish I could say I know a legit way to get it cheaper but sadly no. There are some links here which may differ slightly from the last also further down are some links to tutorials for gimp 10 Excellent Open Source and Free Alternatives to Photoshop
and a link here to photo shop express editor a online thing 10+ Best Free or Open Source Photoshop Alternative Software
cinepaint CinePaint | Open Source Alternative - osalt.com
Build Your Own Adobe Creative Suite with Free and Cheap Software


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE'S another tutorial that uses layer masks in GIMP. I can't review it here but if its' like I do in PS, you basically hide certain areas and reveal other areas of the series of exposures to get the effect you want. In your scene, you'd make a layer overexposing the whole scene then hide everything but the area under the tree - which should be exposed correctly. Then after you've done that for a few layers you combine by making one image from the multiple layers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Another little tool I found today JPEGView - Image Viewer and Editor | Free Graphics software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks all.


----------

